# ammo rant



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

For 40 years I have shot Rem. 30-06 150 gr core loks and now

I can not even find 1 box to buy. Seems everybody thinks the Zombis

will rise. Can find high end rounds but, way too much money for

blasting hogs but, I may not have a choice.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Bait washer said:


> For 40 years I have shot Rem. 30-06 150 gr core loks and now
> 
> I can not even find 1 box to buy. Seems everybody thinks the Zombis
> 
> ...


Yeah BW, it's the shizzling drits. Any ammo you do find is 2 to3 times pre election prices. Maybe it will start to ease up by summer. Let's hope so anyway.

:hunter:


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

Check the prices of the stuff you can find, and then maybe look into what HAZMAT fees would be to order it? I personally work at the Cabela's in Hazelwood, MO, and I know that the 150 gr .30-06 Remington coreloks are a round we have TONS of. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've seen some at the Glendale AZ cabelas too


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks guys.

Just really wads up my shorts that it has gotten to this point.

Now we have some kid talking nuclear war.

What the heck is next.


----------



## twesterfield (Nov 29, 2012)

The worst part of this whole nuclear war thing with N. Korea is i don't know what stance to take.

Do i just (somewhat) brush it off as a big-headed threat, and all bark no bite?

Or is that being to laid back about it, and should i be legitimately concerned? I don't watch the news and haven't read into it at all for that matter, but from my social media outlets i browse, i'm getting the impression that the U.S. isn't really taking the threats all too seriously? Or that's how others are at least making it seem.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Bait washer said:


> For 40 years I have shot Rem. 30-06 150 gr core loks and now
> 
> I can not even find 1 box to buy. Seems everybody thinks the Zombis
> 
> ...


i was just at all of the local gun stores looking for 9mm and .45 acp,none to be had

but i can find your ammo every where,going for just under $20 a box


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

What do you do with a bully?............ You hit him right in the dang mouth!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I thought I made a decent score today. I walked into Walmart today to buy a fishing pole for my nephews birthday and there was 5 boxes of .45 auto on the shelf. They had a 3 box limit per customer, so I bought 3 boxes and the guy behind me bought the remaining 2. I was happy to get some ammo for my Kimber and even after being shocked at finding the ammo, I remembered to get the fishing pole.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos.

:hunter:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger said:


> I thought I made a decent score today. I walked into Walmart today to buy a fishing pole for my nephews birthday and there was 5 boxes of .45 auto on the shelf. They had a 3 box limit per customer, so I bought 3 boxes and the guy behind me bought the remaining 2. I was happy to get some ammo for my Kimber and even after being shocked at finding the ammo, I remembered to get the fishing pole.


LOL Glad you got some Wayne, Now get out there and shoot it up .....I need more brass


----------



## birdginski (Mar 19, 2010)

Had to drive 40 miles to get 22 shells. none to be had at 2 walmarts and 4 local gun shops.Had to pay $20.00 for 200 rounds with a 200 limit They had at least 10 ar15 and 8 ar10s at least 50 different 45s


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I was at 3 Walmarts today and none of them had any Remington 30-06 Corelokt. I only saw 2 boxes of Federal 30-06. I did see plenty of .270 Win & .243 ammo. I did see plenty of 30-06 on the shelves at Cabelas. Of course none of the stores had 22LR.


----------

